# Logitech G29 vs Thrustmaster T300 RS/GTE



## xXLamborghiniXx (4. Januar 2016)

Moin ^^
Also ich habe mir nun ein bisschen Geld angespart und wollte mir ein Lenkrad für den PC kaufen um Dirt Rally / Project Cars / Next Car Game / ... zu spielen.
Das Lenkrad soll maximal 300€ kosten und so bin ich auf folgende Lenkräder gestoßen: Logitech G29 / Thrustmaster T300 GTE.
Ich kann mich zwischen beiden nicht entscheiden 
Deswegen wollte ich mal wissen, welches besser ist.
Beim Logitech G29 finde ich z.B. besser, dass das Lenkrad aus Leder ist.
Vielen dank für eure hilfe! ^^


----------



## Dada18 (5. Januar 2016)

Also welches von beiden besser ist weis ich leider nicht aber denke mal das g29
aber kleiner tipp ich hatte vor 3monaten auch die wahl und habe mir das driving force gt geholt und bin super zufrieden damit 
habe es gebraucht geholt für 50€


----------

